# Starting an apprenticeship....too old?



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been around here for a while, and after a last straw with my current career, I've been looking seriously at starting my apprenticeship.

I have a decent company to go to with a great owner. I've worked for him in the past, and he's always been good to me.

I'm 36 this year, have been plumbing off and on since I was younger. (my family owns a business back home)

I have a background as a technologist, so reading plans, cutting and measuring, and the math is pretty straight forward for me.

At 36 would you guys say that it's a good move for me? I'm fit and healthy as I was when I was 25.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you humble enough to take and follow direction from men 10 years younger than you? Whether they are right or wrong in your opinion?

If so then by all means, jump in.


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a good point. I am completely. As long as they're respectful about it, I'm there to learn.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ryan2022 said:


> That's a good point. I am completely. As long as they're respectful about it, I'm there to learn.


They will not always be respectful, polite, or right. An apprentice is STILL expected to suck it up.

Not picking on you, just stating what you will be up against.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad I started my apprenticeship when I was a little older. I probably wouldn't have appreciated the skills and knowledge I gained if I had been younger. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm 31 now, I'm wondering how much longer my body's going to hold up. I'm already working on an exit strategy so I won't have to lug around water heaters after 40. 

I started my business when I was 24 and have worked 6 days a week, long hours, and tons of paperwork after hours. If I could clock out after an 8 hr shift then it would be much easier.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ryan2022 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been around here for a while, and after a last straw with my current career, I've been looking seriously at starting my apprenticeship.
> 
> ...












I have {10} years on you Ryan. You're still young. Young enough to learn the trade. When you're hitting mid 40's you'll be an experienced journeyman plumber. Go for it....:thumbsup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have {10} years on you Ryan. You're still young. Young enough to learn the trade. When you're hitting mid 40's you'll be an experienced journeyman plumber. Go for it....:thumbsup:



I am pretty sure I got you both beat by another 20.yrs.




I'm 36 this year, have been plumbing off and on since I was younger. (my family owns a business back home)


I am wondering why you wish to start an apprenticeship now at 36.. 
you claim that your family has a plumbing business back home already.....???

I just am wondering what the story is that you never took it up with them years ago.. Is back home somewhere like Detroit ??


----------



## jacquiplumb (Feb 22, 2015)

Am 35 female and a apprentice, I was a plasterer for years, yes am in college with 16 to 19 year olds, your never to old to learn


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I'm 31 now, I'm wondering how much longer my body's going to hold up. I'm already working on an exit strategy so I won't have to lug around water heaters after 40.


I'm 58 and I lugged an 80 gallon water heater out of a basement the other day...

The memory still lingers in my back...:laughing:

This is an important consideration as the trade will take a toll on your body. Keeping in good shape, working smarter, not harder, is a must for longevity in this career in your mid 30's you've still got a long time ahead of you...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jacquiplumb said:


> Am 35 female and a apprentice, I was a plasterer for years, yes am in college with 16 to 19 year olds, your never to old to learn


Jacquiplumb, Please head over to our introductions section (Click Here) and post a little introduction about yourself. 

It's not a big deal... 
We aren't looking for your credit card numbers, address & phone number:laughing:
Just roughly where on the planet you hail from...
The type of work you mostly do..
And your experience level...

It gives us a chance to know you a little better and your experience here will be much more enjoyable...


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot folks.

That helps a lot. By back home, I mean Ontario Canada. We were in a small town with a really terrible employment rate.

I was in the middle of college the last time I worked with my uncle, and decided to finish my diploma course. Now after plumbing off and on, and 10 years in manufacturing/ engineering and putting up with office politics, ignorant managers micromanaging you, and being stuck in a cubicle all day, I'm ready for a change....big time.

I've been plumbing long enough, and seen enough that I'm not totally green. A journeyman I am not, but I can learn fast, especially with my current motivation level.

Thanks again for the responses. The option to move back may present itself some day. The business has been in the family for 100 years. It'd be a shame to see it dissolve.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I started my apprenticeship when I was 39 after going through a pretty messy divorce and needing a way to support myself and my 2 children. I have never regretted it. When I got my ticket it was one of the happiest days of my life. Do I work a little differently, probably but I think I would have no matter what. I am careful with my knees and back, put my knee pads on when I get to work and there are days that I am driving home and realize that I am still wearing them. I got bumped up this year to a more supervisory position and am not on the tools as much but still feel that I have a good 15, 20 years of work left in me.

Go for it, a good tradesperson can always find work out here.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ryan2022 said:


> Thanks a lot folks.
> 
> That helps a lot. By back home, I mean Ontario Canada. We were in a small town with a really terrible employment rate.
> 
> ...



If your uncle has no one to take over it would be a wise move consider doing this while you are still in your mid 30s.... You have learned the hard way what life is like in the cubicle....making out TPS reports and all the hell that comes with keeping yourself out of doing physical labor....

*
It would be VERY wise to put a bug in your uncles ear about your interest* because he aint getting any younger and could keel over dead at any time then its gone forever....

no one is immortal ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy3rjQGc6lA


----------



## ryan2022 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Gardenparty, good on you man. I have a lot of respect for that.

And good call, I should watch office space again!


----------

